# Inhalt einer JComboBox ... -gelöst



## EndlessHeaven (1. Aug 2003)

selbst geschaft
sag ja verständnis-oder denkproblem


----------



## DTR (1. Aug 2003)

Könntest du das in Zukunft an den Thread dran hängen, in dem du auch die Frage gestellt hast. Das erleichtert die Zuordnug ungemein und man sieht gleich, das das Problem gelöst ist und macht sich nicht noch unnötige Gedanken darüber.


----------



## EndlessHeaven (1. Aug 2003)

ich werds mir merken


----------

